# My little brother



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys better watch for the next gerationof Nd Hardcores!








They know how to work these snows over real good!!









They hunted over 450 rags this spring and shot on average of 15 snows a morning!!










All that I can say is good job guys, you might make your brother look like an amataur down the road!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I bet your little bro could make you look like whatever he wanted. $20 says he could whoop your ***.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they're also a blast to hunt with even when they jump the gun a little early. right ty. if you can kill 15 snows a day over rags in nd, your doing something right!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah but it was funny when they where the only guys that shot and they knocked down 7 birds...DAMN THEY CAN SHOOT!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think they probably go through more shells than any of us too!!! but they can shoot the hell out em!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

And dont forget they made great retrievers!Maybe I wont name my next lab Tyler after all :lol: .Back Zane,fetch em up.Tyler,Is your little brother quicker out of the blind than you?As the elderly guy in the bunch I might have to have my blind doors spring loaded to keep up with every one.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ain't nobody jumps out of the blind faster than GB3. I think he is looking for bands on "his" birds!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya but at least he shoots them off the ground! :lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

They are both quick studies. Always asking questions too. They key to successful hunting. Always trying to learn.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There aint nothing wrong with shooting snows off the ground!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey GB3 I'm on your brothers baseball team. Hopefully I will be hunting yotes and geese with them soon. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought Huey was refering to me Arkansawing that honker last fall  .It is nice to see guys in high school taking the hunting as serious as I did :beer: .Tyler,are you teaching your little brother how to call a short reed?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

A "mini" Tyler. I gotta meet this guy!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Same last name,not near the attitude :lol: .


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If hang around him enough, you would think he is just like me. :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

mallard said:


> Same last name,not near the attitude :lol: .


You hit the nail with a SLEDGE hammer with that one.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Another GB3?!?!?! Great, now we can expect the forum to be flooded with another 1,700 useless posts...... hehe :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Think whatever the hell you want to think. :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:rollin: :laugh: :splat:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Funny guys. How you guys like the new Avatar? Thanks Jones!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

What the hell that supposed to mean? 8) Avatar?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hahah........just playin with yeah guys. :lol: :lol: 
Dont take it seriously. 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

8) Good one. I'm new, where is the best place to go in North dakota to find ducks in the fall??? Any help would be appreciated. :huh:

:toofunny:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

:lol: now thats an avatar


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:,


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

:eyeroll:

Only viewed here thanks


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey gandergrinder 20 bucks thats it


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That was the first time I saw him was when he landed!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Miller said:


> :lol: now thats an avatar


I love that map. :rollin:


----------

